# 30 gal Journal



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the tank cleaned and the dry rock in. What do you think.  I know I have not done the background yet


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You might want to separate the edges of the rock formation from the sides of the tank - you'll get coralline or other growth in there that'll be impossible to clean. Try to leave a minimum of 2 - 3" off of each side.

Looking forward to seeing this start up! I see a 100+ g tank in your near future!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> You might want to separate the edges of the rock formation from the sides of the tank - you'll get coralline or other growth in there that'll be impossible to clean. Try to leave a minimum of 2 - 3" off of each side.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this start up! I see a 100+ g tank in your near future!!


Thanks will do. Not with the money I just spent 

I still have to add the live rock, can I put it at the front.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

nice rock works!!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hoyuen said:


> nice rock works!!!


Thanks I was nervous putting it together lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

make sure the pieces are very stable. If the rock will fall, it will scratch the glass and could damage corals. You for sure will play a lot with your hands in the tank ( arrange corals and etc) and rocks will fall if not stable
think how you will place corals n the future if you will have just edges and no flat places.
You do not need empty space behind rocks (sorry I do not see in the images, but probably you did it), since there will be no display area, because of the wall and there is no need to clean back glass. I prefer rocks touching back glass and it will also make structure more stubble and will leave enough space in the front for frags from Explorer
Would be good to paint back glass.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

With the Marco rocks that you have there, you can even use some plumber's epoxy cement and glue them into more stable and unique structures before you add your water. The opportunity is now for that, as you probably won't want to do it later though you may wish that you had.

If you're looking for inspiration for your rockscape, I turn to Nineball's and Chingchai's reefs, both on RC...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you added water and Live rock, but what about the sand?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

sig said:


> you added water and Live rock, but what about the sand?


Oh its Bahamas sand.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Pat is so exciting you starting a new reef, I will tag along to see the progress


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Update*

Sorry Guys been pretty busy but managed to get some fast pics. Just motoring along slowly


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks right now I have brown diatoms starting.I guess after that will come the algea. lol


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Possibly but maybe not. I had diatoms for ages but then never got the algae stage. Each tank is different, I guess 



pat3612 said:


> Thanks right now I have brown diatoms starting.I guess after that will come the algea. lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

That would be cool did you just use a cleanup crew to get rid of it


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it was mostly luck  I did get several types of snails, but I also had hermit crabs who ate them rather quickly 
But I also got some stomatellas as hitchhikers, and an abalone off a guy I was buying frags from. They survived and probably took care of any algae I got...
Here's a pic of Steve, my abalone...












pat3612 said:


> That would be cool did you just use a cleanup crew to get rid of it


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cool well I have snails 2 gobys and lots of hermits a couple of turbo snails. Oh and a starfish I dont know if the starfish will make it . I only got it because the guy was going to chuck it out. I believe its a marble. He kept hanging on the guys spray bar he hangs around on a rock just below my hob filter I think this is how he feeds as they do not eat meaty foods. He seems to be doing ok so time will tell.Heres a pic when I got him last night


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I think it was mostly luck  I did get several types of snails, but I also had hermit crabs who ate them rather quickly
> But I also got some stomatellas as hitchhikers, and an abalone off a guy I was buying frags from. They survived and probably took care of any algae I got...
> Here's a pic of Steve, my abalone...


coooooooooooooooool


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well the diatoms seem to have stopped now getting some green algea hope ita not the bad kind lol


----------

